# Video from in deer stand



## Wallijig (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's video of one of the deer that came by me tonight. He spotted my decoy coming in in this video, jumped back and circled back down wind of my decoy. wheezzed and snorted couple times then doe came by he went after her. Never presented me a clean shot so maybe another day. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u4rc5TLuC0


----------



## countryboy210 (Nov 19, 2013)

Some Nice Pheasants Behind Him. Awesome Patch Of Hunting Ground !


----------



## dieselfixer (Nov 19, 2013)

Holy cow what a deer! I have spent a lot of time in the woods over the years and have harvested my share of deer but I have never gotten one like that. Maybe you will get another chance good luck.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334810#p334810 said:


> countryboy210 » November 19th, 2013, 6:26 am[/url]"]Some Nice Pheasants Behind Him. Awesome Patch Of Hunting Ground !




I see about 75-100 pheasant a evening. They are scratching all over in bean field. Have from 7-18 deer go by me a set morning or evening. Buck in video is not the biggest in area. I saw a 10 point in the 170"-180" last week. Last yr a 193". Was poached on this property. Guy did get caught along with those that were with him.


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh man, I see tenderloins in your future.


----------

